# Opera Magazine Subscription - Which one?



## Cypress (Dec 19, 2014)

I am hoping someone can recommend a traditional magazine dedicated to opera. Or opera and classical music combined.

There appear to be several, but which one has articles that are well written and reliable news.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Cypress said:


> I am hoping someone can recommend a traditional magazine dedicated to opera. Or opera and classical music combined.
> 
> There appear to be several, but which one has articles that are well written and reliable news.


http://www.opera.co.uk/:tiphat:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm an Opera magazine subscriber of print & digital. 

A new introduction is the digital availability of EVERY issue since the 1950's, all included in the subscription.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale said:


> I'm an Opera magazine subscriber of print & digital.
> 
> A new introduction is the digital availability of EVERY issue since the 1950's, all included in the subscription.


They are pretty expensive though.


----------

